# Warning triangle



## 95748 (Jul 16, 2005)

Do I need to display a warning triangle on the bikes whilst travelling with them on their rack in Spain & France.
I have bought a numberplate with lights etc.



:? Cephas


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Hi *cephas*. Spain and Italy as far as I know so far. :wink:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I am pretty sure that the warning needs to be a square not a triangle as is used in the UK sometimes...............










Best if it is made of metal too....have read somewhere that in spain they want it to be metal :roll:

Mike

thought you all may like the picture :wink:


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

Construction and Use Regs...a triangle is for a trailerand not an added extra on the back.
Why not put a red/white diagonal striped square on them anyway and avoid any arguments with the plods.

nobby


----------



## 89342 (May 20, 2005)

Just looking at the photo, & yes that is compulsory in France at least; that is if you can find a Gendarme having a bad day

You would think the poor wench's arms would become very tired holding it up for that long?


----------



## 96109 (Aug 23, 2005)

It's not compulsary in France yet but definately in Italy.

For the value of them, I don't really think they are a bad idea anyhow weither they are compulsary or not. Just my opinion.....

Dec.


----------



## 89342 (May 20, 2005)

Sorry Tourer, you just cannot be right...........even if you are, cos a Frenchman told me they were 'obligatoire'............... & I don't feel like arguing with him. Actually the man has a house near Telford, of all places, so you can see my reluctance I hope.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hedge said:


> Actually the man has a house near Telford, of all places.


 :? 8O You don't mean? Surely not? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We've just come back from France and we were one of about 8 vans that I saw with these boards on the back. There certainly seemed no pressure from police or anyone else to have one. We had ours on upside down all the way but then so did lots of lorries have their trailer boards the wrong way round.

That said, I think you should have one anyway. They do have the effect of stopping people walking or driving into your cycle carrier in car parks.

The only one we could find was from Fiamma ( choice of 2, plastic or metal) so if you do find another stockist I would be interested to know their name. I guess our plastic one will not survive for too long. We did not see any for sale in France and did go to 3 camping car shops and all the major supermarkets.

G.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> We had ours on upside down all the way but then so did lots of lorries have their trailer boards the wrong way round.


 8O You mean it's like the Union Flag? You can only display it one way up to be correct and official? 8O :lol:


----------



## 96109 (Aug 23, 2005)

I feel a silly question coming on.....

How do you know if it's upside down?

Dec.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We didn't realise there was any difference until a letter on this forum earlier in the year.

The Fiamma trademark on the top is deisgned to be the right way up for LHD vehicules ie it shows anyone following that is is a LHD vehicule. If you then turn it upside down - so that the Fiamma trademark is at the bottom, it a designed to show anyone following that the vehicule is a RHD one....or something like that -see direction of stripes. It did make sense at the time and I marked our board then with "UK up" and "Europe up" Lorries too have this sort of marker on them at the rear.

The stripes are meant to point in the direction of the driver.

No wonder the policemen are confused -I've got myself all confused too. I'll see if I can find the thread.
G


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8) I see. It does make sense I suppose. But how many plods in all the different countries know the rules about them? :roll:


----------



## 89342 (May 20, 2005)

& even worse, what if it's sideways?!!



> You don't mean? Surely not?


No John, of course not........it was just so you would respond & get yourself top of the chats..........I mean, chaRts; but i see you did it anyway!

Many congrats, & everyone a 'useful' post :roll: if I may say so..............judging from the 1.357% sample I have read


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> 8) I see. It does make sense I suppose. But how many plods in all the different countries know the rules about them? :roll:


And not many drivers I bet , this is new one on me :roll: you learn something new every day ......eh John :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Can't find the post in the forum - must have been pre-crash era -but am sure it was not a wind-up. 

The lady in the picture above is holding the board to indicate that the kerb is on the right of the picture. If you are in UK and it is this way up then it would be wrong as the kerb is actually on the left. Hence technically you should either have 2 -as lorries do, one pointing to each edge of the vehicule- or turn your board upside down when you land in France ! 

G


----------



## 96109 (Aug 23, 2005)

Another silly question....

What has a warning board for the bike rack or protruding attachment on the back of the van got to do with the side of the cab the driver is sitting on?

I presume I'm right in thinking that unless you have something attached to the back of the van then this board is not required. So what about the poor driver..nobody from behind knows where he's sitting until he/she attaches something to the back of the van and displays their warning board!!!!!!!
I think I'm missing something here.... :? 

Dec.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

It's not April 1st is it 8O


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Scotjimland said:


> You learn something new every day ......eh John :lol:


 8O That's been one of my favourite sayings since I left Haworth Butt Lane College for the Brainless in 1958. :lol:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hedge said:


> No John, of course not........it was just so you would respond & get yourself top of the chats..........I mean, chaRts; but i see you did it anyway!
> 
> Many congrats, & everyone a 'useful' post :roll: if I may say so..............judging from the 1.357% sample I have read


 8) I have done a check up of the regular poster's and their crap is equal to my crap. So bobody tops the charts. IMVVVVVVHHO. :lol:


----------



## 89342 (May 20, 2005)

Dare one ask which make & type of measuring instrument you employed John?


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O On a scale of 1 to 10 in the actual usability of the post. I scored 1.000123%. Other's I noted scored 1.000122%. IMO. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If you'll be serious for a minute gentlemen (?)

The regulations apply to vehicles with overhanging loads. A reflectorised square warning board should be carried and should be set up in the way I detailed above - ie pointing to the kerb.

Wish someone could find the post I'm thinking about

G


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

If you laid all of Jonhsandywhites posts end to end they would reach to the stars......alternatively you could lay all the women you know end to end and have a lot more fun :lol: :lol: 


Mike

P.S. Ok Ok I know ...but I am not really a MCP but I will say anything for a laugh


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Have they changed the regs, or is it cheaper to forget to fit out new caravans with red triangle reflectors?

Coming back up the mototways heading for home we noticed a lot of newish caravans without red triangle reflectors...they just had the ones that are within the rear lamp clusters, what gives?

Texas


----------

